# Brownie's suspicion



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I made a mini-movie of what I think is a male pigeon "driving" his mate away from other potential mates. He sure was determined to get her away from others for some reason.

If you're interested, it's on my website:

http://www.angelfire.com/anime6/pigeonsarelovable/index.html

Just click the blue Updates button and it'll tell you where to go to see it.

Pigeons- they're just like humans. They get jealous too.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Garye, that's lovely 

Did he lose the plot halfway, d'you think, or did he figure she'd got the hint and decided singlewingedly to persuade everyone else to take off 

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, great little clip. I enjoy your site a lot. What you do for the ferals helps keep them healthy and alive and you are to be commended for it.

Maggie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I love your website.
The mini movie is so cute.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Go Brownie, Go Brownie, Go Brownie............LOL I sorta feel sorry for the girls though............


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Brownie's suspicious of something - I don't know what, but he was chasing that bird mercilessly. She had taken to the air and he was right behind her (ran out of memory so I couldn't record it). I hope those two make up so I won't be a witness to anymore of this.

Well they're my pets since I can't bring them home with me. At least I don't have to clean out any cages.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I suspect Brownlie may be suffering from a slight inferiority complex, therefore he is really putting on a show, for her as well as all the other pigeons, trying to prove himself.

I do hate when they "drive" their mates, sometimes it seems heartless, but it all over in a matter of a short time.

Thanks for sharing your lovely website and movie. Your birds are so cute!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Garye, it seems to me that Brownie is an "old baby" pigeon chasing a parent for a little "late" feeding, isn't he? I have several doves doing it after they left their parent's cage.

Suz.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Suz,

Good point! Never thought of that... but the way the pidge is doing the flapping with wings is rather like watching a youngster trying to scrounge off elder pigeons.

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well Brownie stopped chasing the bird today and settled down to eat like the others. I don't know if it was jealousy or it was trying to hang on to Mom (or Dad) but it hasn't been chasing anyone. So that's good news.

Maybe it finally grew up.


----------

